# Why is everyone saying that Targas are bad for park?



## Guest (Apr 29, 2008)

I don't own Targas, but I may soon. They are supposed to be crazy adjustable, and at their softest are softer than 390s, according to the Rome website. Also, I've had 3 different boardshop guys tell me that they'll work. Course that could just be sales pitch, so.. Why is everyone saying these won't work? 
BTW I would get them to go on a Rome Machine.


----------



## indoblazin (Feb 28, 2008)

They are crazy adjustable, but more in terms of fit and forward flex. You can adjust the highback angle up to like, 22 degrees or something, you can move the heelcup back/forth and there's like 9 positions and three stiffness options for the anklestrap. For park riding I like to have a soft lateral flex which is where the Targas are quite stiff (hence the great power and responsiveness for pow and freeriding). I like my soft, flexy and admittedly cheapish-feeling Customs for messing around in the park. My two cents.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

i fink is is coz they be stiff as fark!


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2008)

indoblazin said:


> For park riding I like to have a soft lateral flex which is where the Targas are quite stiff (hence the great power and responsiveness for pow and freeriding).


Thanks very much for the good post, just one question: is lateral flex the same as torsional?


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

^^nope. not at all. google it lazy boy!


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2008)

I did... screw this I'm just going with 390s, I can wait till next season and pay a bit more.


----------



## indoblazin (Feb 28, 2008)

BadMojo said:


> Thanks very much for the good post, just one question: is lateral flex the same as torsional?


lateral stiffness would refer to side-to-side stiffness whereas torsional stiffness would refer to uh, i guess the twisting stiffness. bleh that's a crappy explanation. listen to paolo and go google it :dunno:


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2008)

yeah thats bout what I figured thnx


----------



## indoblazin (Feb 28, 2008)

did you end up getting the 390s or the Targas?


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2008)

I havn't bought either yet. If I went for the Targas I'd have them by now, but I think 390s are in my best interests. But its no biggie to just wait until next season for em.


----------

